# Remy Martin dead



## GemmyTheBully

Not sure if anyone has heard yet but the AmBully Remy Martin died according to an American Bully Facebook page. Very sad but at the same time, it has me wondering what he died from. There's no word on exactly what caused his death as far as I know. His death is also posted on the Remyline Facebook here:

https://www.facebook.com/remyline.thaworld


----------



## Princesspaola21

Fabian posted and said he had suffered from liver cancer... RIP to a legend!










Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carriana

He was 10.5 years old. RIP Remy.


----------



## GemmyTheBully

Wow, he was a beautiful dog. I feel very bad for them.


----------



## pookie!

I heard he was only 9 and died from cancer.. this is per some bully people on FB so idk


----------



## Princesspaola21

pookie! said:


> I heard he was only 9 and died from cancer.. this is per some bully people on FB so idk


April 26, 2003 was his birthdate. He did die of liver cancer. I posted above the post Fabian made.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pookie!

sorry lol

he was one of the nice looking dogs too.. but neat he made it to a good old age!


----------



## Princesspaola21

pookie! said:


> sorry lol
> 
> he was one of the nice looking dogs too.. but neat he made it to a good old age!


Ya I'm depressed I never got to meet him. I have a Remy grandson.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ames

sucks for anyone to lose a pup. Sad news.


----------



## ~StangChick~

Cool dog...so sad:-( RIP


----------

